# Stained Shingles



## TifTufTrent (Jun 16, 2021)

So when I removed all of the trees in my front yard last year in order to install my lawn, I had no idea they had been both causing, but also hiding from sight some hideous staining.

I'd like to remove them and I've seen a product at Ace hardware that can be used as a hose end sprayer.

I have a few questions.

1. Anybody used it and did it work?
2. The chemical runoff, toxic to my turf?
3. Any better ideas?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

https://www.asphaltroofing.org/algae-moss-prevention-cleaning-asphalt-roofing-systems/


----------



## TifTufTrent (Jun 16, 2021)

@ionicatoms

Fantastic! Seems like a pretty simple fix. I appreciate you!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Welcome! I paid a guy, but this is the formula he told me about. I don't know if he followed it or not, but my roof is a lot better looking.



I did have some leaf burn on my roses which are not under gutters.


----------



## TifTufTrent (Jun 16, 2021)

@ionicatoms

Wow!!! We'll see. About to go give it a go. Thanks again!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You will want to use Pool Bleach (Sodium Hypochlorite) as it has a higher percentage than regular Clorox. I used this 50/50 mix on my fence this year and it made it look like new in a matter of seconds after spraying it on. I watched several videos on it and all the "Pro's" basically use the same solution on roofs also with their Soft Wash systems. If you don't have any issues getting on your roof, that is what I would do. You might also want to get some Max Cling as it will help keep the solution wet and on the shingles longer too and do it on an overcast day will help too.


----------



## Zak (8 mo ago)

I've used Wet and Forget in the past with great results. Removed and killed moss and algae growing on my roof within days.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

TSP is extremely safe and highly effective.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Zak said:


> I've used Wet and Forget in the past with great results. Removed and killed moss and algae growing on my roof within days.


^this, This, THIS^

If any of the solutions mentioned are the same thing then them, Them, THEM also (but, FWIW, my neighbor here in WNC tried the industrial bleach-alone thing and wound up using the *Spray & Forget* the next year for better and more longer lasting results).

We owned a house that we had reshingled with the longest guaranteed highest dollar, top shelf beeeeeeautuful tan shaded shingles on it BUT the house was literally SURROUNDED by massive old growth oaks and tulip poplars (the house was a prefab and we found out from neighbors a crane literally "inserted" the house atop and onto the foundation "through the tree canopy," originally).

Anyhoo, fast forward to when we listed that house for sale just seven years later and the roof appeared DISGUSTING to put it mildly.

I got a couple gallons of *Spray & Forget from our local ACE* and got up there with a hand pump sprayer and sprayed the entire roof myself, very (VERY!) METHODICALLY working back & forth, back & forth, *from the bottom up*.

(The technique is called "wet on wet" where - in sections - a second spray is applied before the first spray completely dries out; same way sealer is applied to masonry etc)

^That^ resulted in a dramatic improvement BUT!!!!!!!!!

The breath-taker occurred when I repeated the exact same process about 6 months later.

We'd already bought our present home in WNC and I made one of many, many trips back up to the first house to get some more stuff out of it before we listed it and my across-the-street neighbor saw my truck there came over knocked on the door and literally inquired "_Hey, did you guys have a new roof put on cuz the wife and I are trying to figure out when and how you did so without us seeing the workers, etc_"!!!! :lol:

That was back in 2016-17 or else I'd have the before and after photos to show you - they would blow your mind!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

FWIW, Found these labels in the garage ….


----------

